# A Few Rattler......



## rdabpenman (Nov 20, 2013)

Prairie and Diamond Back snake skins on some Rifle Cartridge pens.
25-06, .270, 30-06 and .280

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06196.png

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06193.png

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06190.png

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06187.png

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2013)

Very cool. I love snakes!! And bullets!


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 20, 2013)

Les not to hijack a thread. But have you ever done any type of constrictors? I see rattler, copper head and stuff all over the net but never any Boa, or Python...Is there a reason why? As always great looking pens.


----------



## myingling (Nov 20, 2013)

That's a sweet pen,,,Nice work


----------



## longbeard (Nov 20, 2013)

Skins always looks good, especially when they're dead
Those look great Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 20, 2013)

Those came out nicely!


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 21, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Les not to hijack a thread. But have you ever done any type of constrictors? I see rattler, copper head and stuff all over the net but never any Boa, or Python...Is there a reason why? As always great looking pens.



Adrian,
I haven't done any with Boa or Python as from what I have seen they are quite expensive.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow. As always - Top notch work. You really set a benchmark for detail.
Scott


----------

